# Friday the 13th..LUCKY DAY!! bird down!



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, flockshot slept in this morning... I couldnt talk myself into setting the alarm after a stressful hockey game and a couple pops. I woke up at 8 expecting to see the weathermans prediction of thunderstoms to be true..WRONG! It's beautiful out there! I've got a couple hours before work, what the hell. I check a couple spots and actually get a few gobbles...but mostly the "hey, im here, but thats it" gobbles. I decide to take the advice of many people (ack. lol) and to truly set up for a mid day style hunt. I get to a spot I've been watching birds in all year, take my time, set out decoys, light a cigarette, find a sitting spot, get cozy, and get ready to not see anything. lol. I pull out my trusted natures echo slate (white maple i believe) , give it a couple clucks and gentle purr and BOOOOOM! six different gobbles. I'm dumbfounded. 

Its game face time, let out a couple of what I imagine to be the dirtest thing a turkey can say to a hot time..and 3 gobblers halved the distance. "red heads behind the autumn olive....ok..get ready.."..jakes. 
They strut in, ready to boss around my much smaller jake decoy, then eventually move on. Three other gobblers are parked solid in their original spots. Time to get tricky..let out some sexy speak..then shut up. 5 minutes...10 minutes...15 minutes.. "What the hell" I think aloud. These birds are still gobbling on their own, as if pleading me to come and hang out. Its a pretty open area, I know I have to move, but I cant talk myself into this..After all, I've been told that I am the least patient turkey hunter in the planet...no no....ill sit tight..

2 minutes later I call firefighter...tell him that I've got 3 birds, one has drifted..farther...but the other two are stuck..dead to nuts in the same spot they were over the last hour. He casts a convincing vote that a move should be made. "dang it he's right." ...I move slowly, but with purpose down the fence row, find a dandy spot over looking the field. Sit for a minute...nothing...I let out a call....nothing.."shoot you dummy..you spooked them"...right when the wind is slowly falling out of my sails..."GOBBLE"..Woot. I put out the sweetest call with my diaphram i can muster...BOOM. Time to be quiet and let him take over. The minutes pass llike hours now...so after two whole minutes of being quiet, I cannot stand not knowing..so two soft clucks leave my mouth. BOOM! he's somewhere, less than fifty yards.."where is he? where is....oh man!"...he's bobbing thru tall grass about 40 yards infront of my gun. "CluckCLACKCLAKYIP" ..head up...safety off..trigger pulling...KABOOM! flop..thank you lord.




























light bird..only 19lbs. beard is a touch over ten (10 3/16ths) though it did have some really long hairs that I broke off..ARG! 
spurs were both 1 1/4"

Hot day...hot action..hot birds...cool hunt!


----------



## Onzaman (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats, I enjoyed the hunt.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Good story and congrats on the nice looking bird.


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

That is one heck of a bird you got there, nicely done sir.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations once again Adam.....sounds like a great hunt! :coolgleam


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad it all came together.....congrats on the bird!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Great Job and nice bird,I got mine Thursday at 7:27 and that was not in the morning,I slept in too lol..Was only putting afternoon hunts in and what not seeing too much,thought I was going to have to get out in the morning this weekend.Then finally I had two Toms working towards me at the same time,once they got about 35 yards I put one of them down.It was not a huge bird 20lbs 6"beard.I wanted to wait for a bigger one but with the price of gas I figured I would just tag out and be done.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

'Bout time you listened to us!


Nice work brother! Way to bust a slump with a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on what sounds like a very exciting hunt and a real nice Tom!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice bird congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds like a great hunt, congrats on your bird and the great pics!


----------

